# T5ho and non planted tank?



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm parting together a native fish 60 gallon cube that I got off of craigslist. At this time I'm not putting plants in this one. (Too big for that). I have a 2x39 t5ho fixture that I could use. Besides the "overhang" asthetics will I get in trouble running a powerful grow light in a non planted tank?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

You are likely to have algae problems if you keep a normal photoperiod. How about just putting in some easy floating plants? They would help with the excess light and algae problem, and the fish would probably like the cover.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

As almost always, I agree with Michael. I'd drop in some floaters like Frogsbit or Water Lettuce (if legal in your area). It will block the bright light, clean the water, and give the fish some roots to play in.

Otherwise, you'll need to raise it very high or perhaps put some kind of screen/filter to help reduce it's levels. Lights+nutrients will always equal growth, life is an opportunist like that. You just want to make sure its the right kind of growth.


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2010)

That's a great idea. That would be an awesome look with it too since this tank is rimless. Thanks guys.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

If you put just one tube, will the fixture work with only one fluorescent tube?

Michel.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

micheljq said:


> If you put just one tube, will the fixture work with only one fluorescent tube?
> 
> Michel.


No - Usually the ballasts are designed to only work with the correct number of light bulbs per switch. In this case, you probably have only one switch for both bulbs so you need both bulbs to run it.

In a 4 bulb T5HO lighting fixture, you may have 2 switches where each switch controls 2 lights. And I have a 6 bulb T5HO lighting fixture which has 2 switches - one switch controls the 2 outer most bulbs, the other switch controls the inner 4 bulbs.

If the light is too intense, you can always try covering it up with window screening to reduce the light intensity as well.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

You will have algae issues with a par of 39 watt T-5's. I have a pair on a 40 breeder with heavy floating plants in it and is a daily job of scraping off the algae. 

On reef tanks I have repeatedly heard about people getting similar issues. Common solutions are raising the lights or putting a filter between the light and the tank. Different filter material give different results from smoke colored acrylic to fiberglass window screen fabric.


----------

